# Zeitgesteurtes Video per Webcam aufzeichnen



## G12345W (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

folgendes Problem:

Da ich schon einige Fische wegen meinem "Haus und Hofreiher" verloren habe,
habe ich einige Vorkehrungen für die Zukunft getroffen:

- Um den Teich ein Nylonseil gespannt ( ca 40 cm hoch)
- Reiherschreck mit Wasser installiert.

Um nun zu prüfen ob meine Maßnahmen auch helfen, wollte ich mit meiner Webcam den __ Reiher filmen.
Der Reiher kommt im Schnitt zwischen 5 und 7 Uhr morgens.

Da ich natürlich nicht so früh aufstehen möchte, nun meine Frage:

Gibt es eine Software ( wenn möglich kostenlos ) mit der ich zeitgesteurte Videoaufnahmen mit meiner Logitech Webcam aufzeichnen kann ?


----------



## Dr.J (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeitgesteurtes Video per Webcam aufzeichnen*

Hallo Günter,

probiere es mal damit: PicMeUp


----------



## G12345W (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeitgesteurtes Video per Webcam aufzeichnen*

Hallo Dr.J,

vielen Dank für den Link.
allerdings konnte ich bei der Beschreibung nicht herauslesen, ob die Software auch Zeitgesteuerte Aufnahmen macht.
Habe ich da was überlesen ?.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich nochmals ein Feedback erhalte.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeitgesteurtes Video per Webcam aufzeichnen*

Hi Günter, noch besser wäre die Bewegungsmelder funktion, dann zeichnet die cam nur auf , wenn sich was bewegt. Ist bei der Vollversion von Jürgens link jedenfalls dabei. Ich hatte sowas bei meiner Logitech cam direkt dabei seinerzeit, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 

Wolf


----------



## dbtackes (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeitgesteurtes Video per Webcam aufzeichnen*

Hallo Günter,
vielleicht kannst Du ja dieses Freeware Programm gebrauchen:
http://www.freeware-download.com/Internet/WebCam/


----------



## Guppyfreund (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zeitgesteurtes Video per Webcam aufzeichnen*

Hallo,

probier mal webcamxp, ich glaube das hat nicht nur eine Zeitfunktion sondern auch eine Bewegegungsfunktion Klick mich!


Gruß, Sven


----------

